# The Mist - Netflix adaptation on King's classical novel



## ctg (Aug 25, 2017)

> A mysterious mist threatens a small town.


----------



## ctg (Aug 25, 2017)

Thing about The Mist is that it's a classical scary story about an invisible force that invading a small town. What makes King's story so important is that it has been made from films to video games. In latter category the influence can be found from the Silent Hill to the Fallout 4 and even at the original Half-Life, making it to be one remarkable story. 

What makes this interesting to me is that it's another summer series dedicated to Mr King, but the pilot doesn't fill me with same excitement as what I felt with 11/22/63. Thing is, if you have been reading reviews, you might have noticed that this series has suffered a downfall. The IMDB rates it at 5.3, while Rotten Tomatoes gives it 63/100. I don't want to even quote some of things that I found from the early reviews.

The blessing is in disguise at this side of the Atlantic as you can binge watch the whole series on one go and therefore possibly skip some of the mistakes. Maybe the Mist will turn out to be a good horror story after all.

I'm half way through the first episode and I noticed that the small town jail is making again a place to hide and wait for the mist to pass. Why is it featured in so many of King's stuff? Are there no other places for one to have safe-harbour?


----------

